# Incra 5000 miter sled setup



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

So I splurged and got myself one of the Incra 5000 miter sleds (anniversary gift from my amazing husband).








I am started on going through the instructions to get it set up for the very first time. Immediately I am feeling stupid as directions indicate it is configured for use on the left side of your blade which is where I planned to use it but then it said that would be ideal with a right hand blade tilt table saw. 









I have a Powermatic 1000 which is a left tilt - at least how I am defining the tilt








So my question is do I really need to reverse this to use on the right side of the blade (directions explain how to do that). I'm guessing that this would be the configuration if doing any sort of a beveled cut so the blade would not tilt toward the miter gauge? I like having the off switch easily accessible and it is toward the left. Usually just use my leg to turn off the saw so I don't have to reach down away from my workpiece. Just don't want to mess this up at the very first step.

Thanks. Hoping I'm just tired and making this more complicated than it really is


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm guessing that this would be the configuration if doing any sort of a beveled cut so the blade would not tilt toward the miter gauge?

That's the answer to your own question.


----------



## dbw (Dec 2, 2013)

I have an Incra Miter Express. My instructions say if the blade tilts to the right use the left hand miter slot. If your blade tilts to the left use the right hand miter slot. I have a SawStop cabinet saw, which is left tilting. I set up the Miter Express on the right miter slot. If you do it reverse it's possible the blade, when tilted, will cut into the miter gauge fence. By the way Incra has an EXCELLENTLY AWESOME tech support department. If you aren't sure of what to do call them. I'm willing to bet they will help you.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Thanks - will make a call (guessing Saturday isn't an option for tech support). If I have to switch, disappointed as I don't like to be "away" from the stop button, and not looking forward to reversing everything.

I appreciate the insights. Thanks!


----------



## dbw (Dec 2, 2013)

I don't believe you HAVE TO reverse. It's best to check with Incra. BTW reversing isn't near as difficult as you think. All you have to do is "think backwards"


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Install for left tilt/left slot. Cuts can always be flipped or reversed. The tilt impacts the clearances, not the cut options.


----------



## sawdust1whisperer (Nov 11, 2014)

That's a great saw BB1. 
You can set it up on either side of the blade.

Although I could, I never tilt my blade when I use it. I do have the miter section on the right side of the blade because I also have a left tilting saw.

If you have questions call Incra their customer service is great.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Thanks. Hope to have an opportunity to contact Incra later this week Based on your comments and those of dbw, sounds like they are helpful.

Thanks to everyone for all the responses and insights.


> That s a great saw BB1.
> You can set it up on either side of the blade.
> 
> Although I could, I never tilt my blade when I use it. I do have the miter section on the right side of the blade because I also have a left tilting saw.
> ...


----------



## newwoodbutcher (Aug 6, 2010)

BB1,
I've been using the Incra 5000 on my grizzly 691 cabinet saw for about a year, after using and loving the Dubby Cross cut Sled for over 20 years. Mine is mounted in the left track. Works great. Seems safe. My only gripe with this sled is the lock down knobs on the fence and stop. They are small, hard to lock and unlock and finikey. I'm still experimenting with different hardware Choices. But other than that I think it's a great sled.


----------



## gmc (Jun 30, 2012)

I too have a SawStop and the 5000. I mounted it on the left side of the blade. For my uses I can't imagine a cut that I would make to cause an issue. Now if your going to be making a lot of miter cuts with angles, that might be the case for moving it over, which is very easy to do. It's a great setup, enjoy it.


----------



## RichBolduc (Jan 30, 2018)

I just set mine up a few weeks ago and set it up for the left tilt like they discuss. When I mentioned it in a few FB groups, they made the point that if you do and dado stacks, you'll essentially not be able to use the sled due to where they blades stack. So you'll need to figure out would you rather use it for bevel cuts or dado's?










Rich


----------



## RichBolduc (Jan 30, 2018)

One thing I am debating is adding another fence to my off-cut piece to act as an additional stop block

Rich


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

How easy would it be to switch back and forth between right and left? Still like the idea of being toward the left where my off switch is for standard cuts, but also anticipate wanting to use for bevel and my blade tips to the left so sled should be on the right.

Haven't had a chance to call Incra - on my list before I finalize any decisions or really get rolling on the setup.

Thank you for the added comments. I appreciate all the LJ who continue to help me. Learning process never ends!


----------



## AndyJ1s (Jan 26, 2019)

Interesting discussion.

It looks to me like whichever one you choose (bevel or dado) the fixed part of the sled would still have to be removed or re-positioned to clear the blade. For that I might buy the parts to make a separate fixed side, so I wouldn't have to reset my normal one.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

> Although I could, I never tilt my blade when I use it. I do have the miter section on the right side of the blade because I also have a left tilting saw.
> - James E McIntyre


+1


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Have decided to setup on the left of the blade. Spent considerable time this weekend trying to get the guage set at 90. Trying the 5-cut method - thought I was getting close but then reset and cannot seem to get it anywhere close to correct. Trying to figure out where I'm going wrong. Was getting frustrated so just stopped, cleaned up the shop, and decided to try another day.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

So…I think I got it after a lot of tries with the 5-cut method. Note all my cutoffs!!









By my understanding, these calculations would be acceptable (about a 12 inch or so length and the two values are widths at either end…divide difference by 4 to check error):









Funny that for all my efforts, the big orange plastic square was the key - used it and got it set first try after frustration with the metal square and digital unit (sure it was me as both are great tools otherwise).









Tomorrow hope to try some 45s!


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

LOL About 5 years ago I saw a Jay Bates vid where said he's never used anything but a Harbor Freight plastic square against the fence. Ever since then that's all I've ever used. "Square is square".


----------

